# Microsoft Word has disappeared.



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

OK so I was reading the thread about what everyone has on their dock. So I though hey I should put Word there. I think my first mistake was dragging it from the applications folder to the dock. Next I tried to run it from there and it wouldn't open. Next mistake was dragging it off the dock. Now I can't find word anywhere. It is nowhere to be found, it isn't in the trash/applications folder/dock. What do I do now? Sorry about my newbie mistakes and questions.


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

Have you done a Spotlight search for Word????


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes and I'm not finding it at all.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

First of all don't empty the trash. I don't think Word is gone you just moved it. Open the finder from the dock and then use the finder window search to search your computer for Word.

John


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Dragging from the Application Folder to the Dock is how you create shortcuts on the dock. Doing just that should not have deleted word from your computer. that's really weird.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

fyrefly said:


> Dragging from the Application Folder to the Dock is how you create shortcuts on the dock. Doing just that should not have deleted word from your computer. that's really weird.


Unless you mistakenly dragged it into the trash and then emptied it.

Find a Word document on your computer. Double-click it. If Word is still floating around somewhere on your drive, it will launch when you do this. Otherwise, you'll just have to reinstall the application from the original CD.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Well I've tried now to open a .doc document and it opens with Text Edit and not with Word. It must have ended up going into the trash. The weird thing is that if dragging it from the applications folders to the dock just drags a shortcut to the dock, then dragging the shortcut off the dock should have left the program in the applications folder. All very weird. I guess I will need to reinstall Word once I get the office copy from the IT guy again after the holidays.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I would think that losing word would be a good thing.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

eMacMan said:


> I would think that losing word would be a good thing.


I'm certainly not fond of Microsoft now that I have my wonderful MBPro that I'm still learning about. However, I need a word processor that works with Leopard. The only other word processor I have is Word Perfect and that is an old version that is Windows only.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

Benito said:


> Well I've tried now to open a .doc document and it opens with Text Edit /quote]
> If you highlight the .doc and right click on it you can decide what application to open it with. See if that will open with Word.
> 
> John


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I've tried that and when I click on other, I don't have Word in the list.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Benito said:


> I'm certainly not fond of Microsoft now that I have my wonderful MBPro that I'm still learning about. However, I need a word processor that works with Leopard. The only other word processor I have is Word Perfect and that is an old version that is Windows only.


Try Text Edit or Pages for basic WP needs. If you need to occasionally go back and forth with Word or Excel users try NeoOffice (free download at: NeoOffice Home). 

I would only use Word if I needed the Table of Contents and Indexing features, or if it was required by my employer or a publisher.


----------

